
Ask HN: Potential problems integrating your business with services like Slack? - ge96
Here&#x27;s the scenario:<p>Say my website has a contact email. I can&#x27;t afford a $5&#x2F;mo email and possibly a mailing server&#x2F;service. I don&#x27;t have a viable business, this is just for testing. So one other option (since default mailing scripts in PHP on a rented server will probably never send out&#x2F;be reached) is to use a form that is stored in a database. Well this now depends on if you open that database or not... some front end web app you log into say. But with something like a Slack Webhook I can get around my technical lacking with regarding to mailing and android dev. I now have the ability to receive a &#x27;push notification&#x27; through slack through an android app by sending a curl request to that slack channel for support.<p>Now the problem is, Slack &quot;technically owns&quot; this data right? I mean they&#x27;re hosting it. I didn&#x27;t read their terms of service. I&#x27;m not targetting slack either. I also wonder when I use free email from Google or Hangouts, etc... Hence you know I think you should host your own stuff when dealing with your client&#x27;s businesses despite the ease that a Slack webhook might provide.<p>I don&#x27;t know it sucks haha, it would be so easy (and FREE) to just use that (slack webhook notification for email received from website users)
======
kindriver
You'll almost always depend on a 3rd party to host your data unless you're
hosting it inside your office building.

Nevertheless, you're still the owner of the data, it does not matter where it
is stored. CD, Local Server, VPS in a Datacenter or Slack. You as a business
will have to take the required measures to protect your data.

~~~
ge96
That is true regarding 3rd party hosting. It's odd I use a little VPS and I'm
not concerned writing into that though technically it is on someone else's
"property" ie. their physical servers. Hmm...

Aside from https/2formfactor/basic security stuff I wonder if encrypting text
is too far. What is the data anyway and who would even care to look?

I like that idea though using their service to handle support requests haha.
Get that tick-tick-tick sound associated with misery.

